# ir directo / ir directamente



## globos

Hola a todos,


¿Cuál de los dos frases suena mejor?

1. Ella fue a la aerolínea *directamente* para comprar su boleto. No le hace falta comprarlo por una agencia de viajes.

2. Ella fue a la aerolínea *directo* para comprar su boleto. No le hace falta comprarlo por una agencia de viajes.

Directamente (adverbio) Normalmente se usa adverbio para describir cómo hacía alguien algo. Pero no veo directamente  en wordreference como adverbio. 
Directo (adjetivo) Me  suena mejor pero no soy nativo obviamente. Pero gramáticamente no es correcto. ¿O me equivoco?

Muchas gracias


----------



## SevenDays

*Directamente* sí está en WR (see here). Yo diría _ella fue directamente a la aerolínea_. *Directo* es adjetivo, pero también se usa como adverbio (meaning, "de manera directa"), y es por lo tanto sinónimo de "directamente":_ ella fue directo a la aerolínea.

_Saludos


----------



## globos

SevenDays said:


> *Directamente* sí está en WR (see here). Yo diría _ella fue directamente a la aerolínea_. *Directo* es adjetivo, pero también se usa como adverbio (meaning, "de manera directa"), y es por lo tanto sinónimo de "directamente":_ ella fue directo a la aerolínea.
> 
> _Saludos




Gracias SevenDays por su explicación y el enlace.


----------



## kakapadaka

Sí, muchas veces se pierde un poco la diferencia entre adjetivos y adverbios en español, como por ejemplo puedes decir _él corre muy rápido _aunque la lógica de la frase pueda indicar un adverbio.


----------



## Julvenzor

Yo concordaría el adjetivo con el sujeto y lo convertiría en predicativo (si no me equivoco).

Un saludo.


----------



## Elcanario

Julvenzor said:


> Yo concordaría el adjetivo con el sujeto y lo convertiría en predicativo (si no me equivoco).
> 
> Un saludo.


Yo también.
Un saludo


----------



## globos

Julvenzor said:


> Yo concordaría el adjetivo con el sujeto y lo convertiría en predicativo (si no me equivoco).
> 
> Un saludo.




Muy técnico Julvenzor. ¿Pudieras darme un ejemplo por favor? Lo que no entiendo es cuando dices que lo convertiría en predicativo. 

Gracias


----------



## Elcanario

Ella fue direct*a* a la aerolínea ...
un saludo


----------



## kakapadaka

A mí me suena terrible. Reiterando mi ejemplo: El chico corre rápido. -> ¿Cómo corre el chico? y no: ¿Cómo es el chico que corre?


----------



## Elcanario

kakapadaka said:


> A mí me suena terrible. Reiterando mi ejemplo: El chico corre rápido. -> ¿Cómo corre el chico? y no: ¿Cómo es el chico que corre?


Un complemento predicativo no es un atributo.
Un saludo


----------



## kakapadaka

A mi parecer es un complemento circunstancial de modo y no un predicativo. Ella fue directo (=de manera directa, directamente) a la aerolínea.


----------



## jilar

Yo sólo diría estas dos formas:
1. Ella fue directamente a la aerolínea para comprar su boleto. (Esto es lo que entiendo que tú quieres expresar realmente)
2. Ella fue directa a la aerolínea para comprar su boleto.

Preferiblemente la 1 que ahí te propongo, pues el adverbio es quien modifica o califica a un verbo (¿cómo fue? directamente). Ya el nombre lo dice "AD + verbo" = al lado o junto al verbo que modifica.
Y como un adjetivo califica a un nombre, si ponemos la frase número 2 que tú anotas, donde aparecen las palabras en este orden "aerolínea directa", podría interpretarse que esa aerolínea es directa, ya que está seguida por tal adjetivo.
Para que esa posibilidad no sea posible tendríamos que colocar una coma, quedando por lo tanto, tu opción 2:
Ella fue a la aerolínea, directa para comprar su boleto.

Por otro lado, ¿por qué en mi opción 1 propongo cambiar la posición del adverbio?
Primero, porque realmente "directamente" entiendo que está refiriéndose al verbo "fue".
Y segundo, porque "directamente" o mejor dicho "directa" tiene una acepción como ahí indica la número 3.
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=directo
_Que se encamina derechamente a una mira u objeto._

Entonces, lo que sucede en la frase que he arreglado anteriormente, es decir:

Ella fue a la aerolínea, directa para comprar su boleto.
Eso se interpreta como:
Ella fue a la aerolínea (no sabemos cómo o de qué forma), claramente/obviamente/directamente para comprar su boleto (es decir, la mira, objeto o intención era comprar su boleto). 
Eso es como decir: Ella se acercó a la aerolínea, porque claramente quería comprar un boleto.
Pero se acercó a la aerolínea, ¿quién sabe cómo? A lo mejor no fue directamente, porque esa frase no lo dice así, sino que antes pasó por otros sitios.


----------



## Elcanario

Además, al contrario de lo que sucede con otros adjetivos como _rápido_, _lento_, etc _directo_ no consta como adverbio en ninguna de las definiciones de la RAE, lo que da que pensar.
Un saludo


----------



## kakapadaka

Pues nada, es la primera vez que veo esta forma de construir frases


----------



## globos

jilar said:


> Yo sólo diría estas dos formas:
> 1. Ella fue directamente a la aerolínea para comprar su boleto. (Esto es lo que entiendo que tú quieres expresar realmente)
> 2. Ella fue directa a la aerolínea para comprar su boleto.
> 
> Preferiblemente la 1 que ahí te propongo, pues el adverbio es quien modifica o califica a un verbo (¿cómo fue? directamente). Ya el nombre lo dice "AD + verbo" = al lado o junto al verbo que modifica.
> Y como un adjetivo califica a un nombre, si ponemos la frase número 2 que tú anotas, donde aparecen las palabras en este orden "aerolínea directa", podría interpretarse que esa aerolínea es directa, ya que está seguida por tal adjetivo.
> Para que esa posibilidad no sea posible tendríamos que colocar una coma, quedando por lo tanto, tu opción 2:
> Ella fue a la aerolínea, directa para comprar su boleto.
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿por qué en mi opción 1 propongo cambiar la posición del adverbio?
> Primero, porque realmente "directamente" entiendo que está refiriéndose al verbo "fue".
> Y segundo, porque "directamente" o mejor dicho "directa" tiene una acepción como ahí indica la número 3.
> http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=directo
> _Que se encamina derechamente a una mira u objeto._
> 
> Entonces, lo que sucede en la frase que he arreglado anteriormente, es decir:
> 
> Ella fue a la aerolínea, directa para comprar su boleto.
> Eso se interpreta como:
> Ella fue a la aerolínea (no sabemos cómo o de qué forma), claramente/obviamente/directamente para comprar su boleto (es decir, la mira, objeto o intención era comprar su boleto).
> Eso es como decir: Ella se acercó a la aerolínea, porque claramente quería comprar un boleto.
> Pero se acercó a la aerolínea, ¿quién sabe cómo? A lo mejor no fue directamente, porque esa frase no lo dice así, sino que antes pasó por otros sitios.



Hola, Wow jilar impresionante. Tengo que estudiar lo que escribiste varias veces. Gracias.  Muchas gracias a todos por sus explicaciones.


----------



## globos

jilar said:


> Yo sólo diría estas dos formas:
> 1. Ella fue directamente a la aerolínea para comprar su boleto. (Esto es lo que entiendo que tú quieres expresar realmente)
> 2. Ella fue directa a la aerolínea para comprar su boleto.




En número 2, ¿por qué es directa y no directo? ¿Se puede usar cualquier de los dos?

un saludo


----------



## Elcanario

globos said:


> En número 2, ¿por qué es directa y no directo? ¿Se puede usar cualquier de los dos?
> 
> un saludo


Porque es un complemento predicativo y tiene que concordar en género y número con lo que complementa, en este caso _ella_.
Un saludo


----------



## globos

Gracias Elcanario. Eso es lo que yo no sabía tampoco.


----------



## SevenDays

Veo que el adverbio "directo" no aparece en la RAE, pero sí está en el _Diccionario del Español Actual_ de Mario Seco, Olimpia Andrés y Gabino Ramos:

_Directo-ta
I Adj.
...
III *Adv*. de manera directa
Salta directo al suelo
...
Por la noche salía a cenar. Y volvía directo a los libros hasta muy entrada la noche._

Se entiende que si hay una idea de _movimiento_, "directo" es adverbio, con el verbo "ir": _ella fue directo a la aerolínea para comprar su boleto_ (_she went straight to the airlines to buy her ticket_). Con el significado, por ejemplo, de "claramente", "sin rodeos", _directo-ta_ es adjetivo y concuerda con el sujeto:_ ell*a* fue direct*a* con su hijo y le dijo que tenía terminar las tareas_ (_she went straight to the point and told her son to finish his homework_). O sea, ahora "directo-ta" va con el verbo "ser":_ ella es una persona directa ~ she is a straightforward person.

_Saludos


----------



## globos

SevenDays said:


> Veo que el adverbio "directo" no aparece en la RAE, pero sí está en el _Diccionario del Español Actual_ de Mario Seco, Olimpia Andrés y Gabino Ramos:
> 
> _Directo-ta
> I Adj.
> ...
> III *Adv*. de manera directa
> Salta directo al suelo
> ...
> Por la noche salía a cenar. Y volvía directo a los libros hasta muy entrada la noche._
> 
> Se entiende que si hay una idea de _movimiento_, "directo" es adverbio, con el verbo "ir": _ella fue directo a la aerolínea para comprar su boleto_ (_she went straight to the airlines to buy her ticket_). Con el significado, por ejemplo, de "claramente", "sin rodeos", _directo-ta_ es adjetivo y concuerda con el sujeto:_ ell*a* fue direct*a* con su hijo y le dijo que tenía terminar las tareas_ (_she went straight to the point and told her son to finish his homework_). O sea, ahora "directo-ta" va con el verbo "ser":_ ella es una persona directa ~ she is a straightforward person.
> 
> _Saludos




Nice SevenDays. It is amazing how each response gets clearer. Thank You!!!!!!!


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Tras la razonada y convincente respuesta de SevenDays seguían rondándome las dudas, hay multitud de ejemplos escritos en libros. Así que realicé una consulta a la RAE para tratar de solventarlas. Recibí esta lacónica respuesta, cito:

El verbo *ir* se puede construir con un predicativo. Y, por supuesto, es perfectamente válido y normal el uso del adjetivo _*directo, ta*_ en el contexto citado:
 
_Ellas van directas a casa.

_
     Reciba un cordial saludo.
_________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española

Un saludo


----------



## kakapadaka

¿O sea que los dos valen?


----------



## aLaVro

*Cometes un error gravisimo al poner "No le HACE falta comprarlo". Si dices que "Ella fue". Si es en pasado deberia de ser " No le hizo falta comprarlo"

Una forma mas correcta simple y normal de expresar esta frase en español seria:

Ella fue a la aerolinea directamente para comprar el billete. No le hizo falta comprarlo en una agencia de viajes.

Te pueden dar muchas opiniones, pero esta es la correcta. No es por ser narcisista, pero es asi es la forma mas correcta de expresar tu frase.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda, un saludo.



*


----------



## Julvenzor

aLaVro said:


> Cometes un error gravisimo al poner "No le HACE falta comprarlo". Si dices que "Ella fue". Si es en pasado deberia de ser " No le hizo falta comprarlo"
> 
> Una forma mas correcta simple y normal de expresar esta frase en español seria:
> 
> Ella fue a la aerolinea directamente para comprar el billete. No le hizo falta comprarlo en una agencia de viajes.
> 
> Te pueden dar muchas opiniones, pero esta es la correcta. No es por ser narcisista, pero es asi es la forma mas correcta de expresar tu frase.
> 
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda, un saludo.




Sí, tiene razón en cuanto a la concordancia de tiempos. Sin embargo, comete varios errores de presentación y expresión. No use la negrita, salvo para destacar un fragmento; y use las tildes pertinentes. Antes de afirmar libremente "No es por ser narcisista, pero es asi es la forma mas correcta de expresar tu frase" [sic] argumente por qué. Al intentarlo descubriría que pueden darse diferencias regionales.

U saludo.


----------



## James2000

Unos ejemplos de las dos formas (en libros):

https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...1;,van directos;,c0;.t1;,van directamente;,c0


----------



## jilar

aLaVro said:


> *Cometes un error gravisimo al poner "No le HACE falta comprarlo". Si dices que "Ella fue". Si es en pasado deberia de ser " No le hizo falta comprarlo"
> 
> Una forma mas correcta simple y normal de expresar esta frase en español seria:
> 
> Ella fue a la aerolinea directamente para comprar el billete. No le hizo falta comprarlo en una agencia de viajes.
> 
> Te pueden dar muchas opiniones, pero esta es la correcta. No es por ser narcisista, pero es asi es la forma mas correcta de expresar tu frase.
> 
> Espero que te sirva de ayuda, un saludo.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hola, gracias a tu aclaración me doy cuenta de por qué me sonaban algo extrañas las frases iniciales. En principio, lo que dices, pues sí, parece lo más común de decir (no sonaría tan extraño), pero, ojo, no veo yo tan *gravísimo error*, pues puede perfectamente ser como lo ha escrito. En la primera frase aludiendo al pasado, y en la segunda al presente.

Primeramente decirte que yo, como notaba algo raro en la unión entre ambas frases, interpreté la segunda como una aclaración de quien está preguntando, no como si apareciese en el texto que él está analizando.
Es decir, de aquí se desprende la segunda observación. Puede suceder perfectamente que las condiciones en que vive o está esa persona (por ejemplo, vive, actualmente, cerca del aeropuerto y tiene la posibilidad de ir directamente allí) se sigan manteniendo en el momento en que se dice la frase.
Por lo tanto, la frase escrita por el compañero debemos interpretarla como que "actualmente esta persona no necesita acercarse a una agencia ... y si sigue en esas condiciones seguramente no necesite, en el futuro, hacerlo". Dada esa situación, de una vez que tuvo que comprar unos billetes, sucediendo en el pasado, pues eso, "fue directamente a la aerolínea".

Pero es que perfectamente es posible que "siga, actualmente, sin tener que ir a una agencia" de ahí el presente usado.


----------

